# Sticky  "How To Check The Hours Used on Your Plasma" :



## BruZZi

​
*How To Check The Hours 
Used on Your Plasma*​
​​​​​*01) Panasonic Consumer Models*​*02) Panasonic Commercial Models*​*03) Panasonic VX100 Series*​*04) Panasonic Foreign Models*​​​*05) Fujitsu*​*06) Hitachi*​*07) HP*​*08) LG / Zenith*​*09) Pioneer*​*10) Samsung*​​​​​​​​​​​​*Panasonic
Consumer Models*​
​​​*2011 Models : _X3 / S30 / ST30 / GT30 / VT30*​*2010 Models : _X24 / C2 / U2 / S2 / G20 / G25 / GT20 / GT25 / VT20 / VT25 *​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL -} button *ON THE PLASMA TV*.
 Then press the {INFO} button on the remote control 3 times.


"Start Adjustment Menu" message will be displayed followed
by the Service Menu after few seconds.

_


*ADJUST* {Picture Adjustment}

*WB-ADJUST* {White Balance Adjustment}

*OPTION* {Option Setting}

*V-SUS* {V-SUS Adjustment}

*AGING *

*SRV-TOOL* {Service Tool}


​{1} & {2} buttons move through options​_
​​



 Press the {2} button once to select "SRV-TOOL".


 Then press the {OK} button to access it.


 Using the cursor keys, highlight the right side
of the last item "PTCT :00.00.00.00.00" :













 Then press and hold the {MUTE} button for 3 seconds.


 Time and Count will be displayed in red color:





__*TIME* = Hours : Minutes of operation. 
*COUNT *= Times the Plasma was powered on.​


 To exit, unplug the power cable.
​​*<<<<<<<<<< WARNING BY BRUZZI >>>>>>>>>>*​The {VOL+} & {VOL*-*} buttons are used to change values​while in the Service Menu. Make sure _*not to touch*_ those​buttons anytime while checking the hours used.​
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​*2009 Models : _ PX14 / PS14 / C1 / U1 / X1 / S1 / G10 / G15 / V10 / Z1*​*2008 Models : _ PX80U / PZ80U / PZ85U / PZ800U / PZ850U*​​​​
 _*TC-P54Z1:*_ Press and hold the {VOL -} button *ON MEDIA RECEIVER.*
_*All Other:*_ Press and hold the {VOL -} button *ON THE PLASMA TV*.

 Then press the {INFO} button on the remote control 3 times.


 The Service Menu will be displayed with the following options:

_


*ADJUST* {Picture Adjustment}

*WB-ADJUST* {White Balance Adjustment}

*OPTION* {Option Setting}

*V-SUS* {V-SUS Adjustment}

*AGING *

*SRV-TOOL* {Service Tool}


​{1} & {2} buttons move through options​_
​​



 Press the {2} button once to select "SRV-TOOL".


 Then press the {OK} button to access it.


 Using the cursor keys, highlight the right side
of the last item "PTCT :00.00.00.00.00" :













 Then press and hold the {MUTE} button for 3 seconds.


 Time and Count will be displayed in red color:





__*TIME* = Hours : Minutes of operation.
_(On older firmware(s), hours shown must be divided by 256 for correct value)_

*COUNT *= Times the Plasma was powered on.​


 To exit, unplug the power cable.
​​*<<<<<<<<<< WARNING BY BRUZZI >>>>>>>>>>*​The {VOL+} & {VOL*-*} buttons are used to change values​while in the Service Menu. Make sure _*not to touch*_ those​buttons anytime while checking the hours used.​
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​*2007 Models : _ PE77U / PX75U / PX77U / PZ77U / PZ700U / PZ750U*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL -} button *ON THE PLASMA TV*.
 Then press the {RECALL} button on the remote control 3 times.


 The Service Menu will be displayed with the following menus:

*


ADJUST (PICTURE ADJUSTMENT)

WB-ADJUST (WHITE BALANCE ADJUSTMENT)

OPTION (OPTION SETTING)

AGING

RM-SET (REMOTE CONTROL CODE SETTING)

SRV-TOOL (SERVICE TOOL)
*_

{1} & {2} buttons move through menus​_​


 Press the {2} button once to select "SRV-TOOL".


 Then press the {OK} button to access it.


 Using the cursor keys, select the right side
of the last option "PTCT :00.00.00.00.00" :













 Then press and hold the {MUTE} button for 3 seconds.


 Time and Count will be displayed in red color.





*TIME* = Hours : Minutes of operation.
*COUNT *= Times the Plasma was powered on.


 To exit, unplug the power cord.
​​* <<<<<<<<<< WARNING BY BRUZZI >>>>>>>>>>*​The {VOL+} & {VOL*-*} buttons are used to change values​while in the Service Menu. Make sure _*not to touch*_ those​buttons anytime while checking the hours used.​
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​*2006 Models : _ PD60U / PX6U / PX60U / PX600U*​*2005 Models : _ PD50U / PX50U / PX500U*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA TV*.
 Then press the {RECALL} button on the remote control 3 times.


 The Service Menu will be displayed.


 Use the {1} or {2} buttons to select "Option".
 Then press and hold the {MUTE} button on the remote for 3 seconds.

*TIME =* Hours of Operation (Hex Numbers)
*COUNT =* Times the Plasma was Powered On (Hex Numbers)


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​* Converting Hours in Hex to Dec Numbers:*​In Windows, open CALC (calculator). ​Click View, and set it to Scientific mode. ​Select Hex, enter the number then click Dec. ​It will convert it to a Decimal number for you.​_< Tip by Jasonbanks >_​
​​​​​​​​*Panasonic
Commercial Models*​
​​​​​*8UK / 9UK / 10UK / 11UK:*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA DISPLAY*.


 Then press the {STATUS} button 3 times on the remote.
(Status button is the one above Setup button}


 The Service Menu (CAT) will be displayed.
(CAT = Computer Aided Test Menu)


 Using the cursors keys on the remote, select "SD Mode".
 And press the Action key { } to access it.

On the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) parameter:

*WT =* How many times the unit was powered on
*PT =* The cumulative time in hours


 To exit the SD Mode, press the {R} button.
 To exit the CAT menu, press the {STATUS} button.
 To completely exit the Service Menu, turn the power off.
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​*3UY / 4UY / 5UY / 6UY / 7UY:*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA DISPLAY*.


 Then press the {STATUS} button 3 times on the remote.
(Status button is the one below Power button}


 The Service Menu (CAT) will be displayed.
(CAT = Computer Aided Test Menu)


 Using the cursors keys on the remote, select "SD Mode".
 And press the Action key { } to access it.

On the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) parameter:

*WT =* How many times the unit was powered on
*PT =* The cumulative time in hours


 To exit the SD Mode, press the {R} button.
 To exit the CAT menu, press the {STATUS} button.
 To completely exit the Service Menu, turn the power off.
​​​​​​​​*Panasonic
Premiere Models*​
​​​​​* VX100U / VX100E :*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA DISPLAY*.


 Then press the {RECALL} button 3 times on the remote.


 The Service Menu (CAT) will be displayed.
(CAT = Computer Aided Test Menu)


 Using the cursors keys on the remote, select "SD Mode".
 And press the {OK} button to access it.

On the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) parameter:

*WT =* How many times the unit was powered on
*PT =* The cumulative time in hours


 To exit the SD Mode, press the {R} button.
 To exit the CAT menu, turn the power off.
​​​​​​​​*Panasonic
European Models*​
​​​​​* PZ80 / PZ81 / PZ82 / PZ85 / PZ800*​*PX8 / PX80 / PX81 :*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA TV*.
 Then press the {0} button 3 times on the remote.


 The Service Menu will come up.


 The hours used will be displayed in the right lower corner.

TIME : Hours and minutes of operation
COUNT : Times the Plasma was powered on


 To exit, press the {EXIT} button or turn the power off.
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​* PV7 / PV70 / PV71 / PZ700*​*PX7 / PX70 / PX71 / PX72 :*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA TV*.
 Then press the {0} button 3 times on the remote.


 The Service Menu will come up.


 The hours used will be displayed in the right lower corner.

TIME : Hours and minutes of operation
COUNT : Times the Plasma was powered on


 To exit, press the {EXIT} button or turn the power off.
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​* Previous Models :*​​​
 Set the channel to CH99.
 Select the EQ 12kHz.
 Press the {HOLD} button on the remote control.
 The Service Menu 2 will be displayed.


 Using the {GREEN} button on the remote, 
scroll down to the last Option Menu: "Hours".


 To exit, press {EXIT} or turn the power off.
​​​​​​​​*Fujitsu*
*Consumer Models*​
​​​​
 Press and hold the {ENTER} button on the remote
until the Service Menu is displayed:



*Monitor Mode A*

*Monitor Mode B*

*Extend Adjust*




 Select "Monitor Mode A" and press {ENTER} to access it.

Hours Meter:

To determine total hours, add RGB and video for the total hours on the plasma
(each number represents hours on that selected input).
Disregard total hours. That's the number of hours the Plasma is plugged in.


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​​​​​​​*Hitachi*
*Consumer Models*​
​​​​​*HDS69 / HDT79 / HDX99 :*​​​
 Using the remote, press the following buttons:
{MENU}, {MENU}, {8} & {SELECT}


 The Service Menu will be displayed.


 Use the {UP} or (DOWN} buttons to select "PDP"
 The press the {SELECT} buton to access it.
 Hours used will be shown in the "OPERATION TIME"


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​​​​​​​*HP*
*Consumer Models*​
​​​​*PE-4200N / PL-4200N / PL-5000N*​*( Rebadged Panasonic PX500 Series )*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA*.
 Then press the {RECALL} button on the remote control 3 times.


 The Service Menu will be displayed.


 Use the {1} or {2} buttons to select "Option".
 Then press and hold the {MUTE} button on the remote for 3 seconds.

*TIME =* Hours of Operation (Hex Numbers)
*COUNT =* Times the Plasma was Powered On (Hex Numbers)


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​* Converting Hours in Hex to Dec Numbers:*​In Windows, open CALC (calculator). ​Click View, and set it to Scientific mode. ​Select Hex, enter the number then click Dec. ​It will convert it to a Decimal number for you.​_< Tip by Jasonbanks >_​
​​​​​​​​*LG* / *Zenith*
*Consumer Models*​
​​​​​*PG20 / PG25 / PG60 :*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button on the remote.
 Then press and hold the {MENU} button on the TV.


 After the password screen comes up, press
the following code: {0} {0} {0} {0}


 The Service Menu will be displayed.


 The hours used is shown after "UTT".


 To exit, turn the power off.


Info sent by crkpot
​​​​​​​​*Pioneer
Consumer Models*​
​​​​​​*5020FD / 6020FD :*​​​You cannot access the Service Menu on these models using their regular​remote controls. But there are other ways to check the hours used:​​​
Service Remote Control Models: GGF1589 or GGF1633


Get *ControlCAL* and then follow these instructions:
http://www.controlcal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120
​​​​*KRP-500M / KRP-600M *​*PRO-101FD / PRO-141FD*​*PRO-111FD / PRO-151FD :*​​​You cannot access the Service Menu on these models using their regular​remote controls. But there are other ways to check the hours used:​​​
Set up the Network and use the following address:
http://<krp ip address>/cgi/service_right.cgi


Service Remote Control Models: GGF1589 or GGF1633


Get *ControlCAL* and then follow these instructions:
http://www.controlcal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120


Get *KuroReader*
​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​​*4280HD / 5080HD :*​​​
 Using the remote control:
 Turn off the TV Guide feature.
 Turn off the power to set the TV into standby mode.
 Press the {DISPLAY} buton once and wait 4 seconds.
 Then press {LEFT} {UP} {LEFT} {RIGHT} {POWER} buttons
within 5 seconds.


 The Plasma will turn on with the "Information" page displayed.
 Use the {DOWN} button to select "Hours Meter"

*PANEL* = Hours of operation.
...*MTB* = Hours the set has been plugged in.


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​​*4270HD / 4271HD / 5070HD / 5071HD*​*6070HD / 6071HD / 507PU / 607PU :*​​​​
 Using the remote control:
 Turn off the TV Guide feature.
 Turn off the power to set the TV into standby mode.
 Press the {DISPLAY} buton once and wait 4 seconds.
 Then press {LEFT} {UP} {LEFT} {RIGHT} {POWER} buttons
within 5 seconds.


 The Plasma will turn on with the "Information" page displayed.
 Use the {DOWN} button to select "Hours Meter"

*PANEL* = Hours of operation.
...*MTB* = Hours the set has been plugged in.


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​​*4360HD / 5060HD :*​​​
 Using the remote control:
 Turn off the TV Guide feature.
 Turn off the power to set the TV into standby mode.
 Press the {DISPLAY} buton once and wait 4 seconds.
 Then press {LEFT} {UP} {LEFT} {RIGHT} {POWER} buttons
within 5 seconds.


 The Plasma will turn on with the "Information" page displayed.
 Use the {DOWN} button to select "Hours Meter"

*PANEL* = Hours of operation.
...*MTB* = Hours the set has been plugged in.


 To exit, turn the power off.
​​​​​​​​*Samsung
Consumer Models*​
​​​​​*2010 "C" Models :*​​​
While the TV is in standby mode:
Press the {MUTE}, {1}, {8}, {2} & {POWER} buttons.


The TV will turn on with the Service Menu displayed.


 Use the {UP} or {DOWN} buttons to select "SVC"
 Then press the {ENTER} button to access it.


 "PANEL DISPLAY TIME" will be one of the items listed.


 To exit, press the {RETURN} button and/or turn the power off.
​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​​*B550 / B560 / B590 / B650 / B850 / B860*​*A450 / A550 / A650 :*​​​
While the TV is in standby mode:
Press the {MUTE}, {1}, {8}, {2} & {POWER} buttons.


The TV will turn on with the Service Menu displayed.


 Use the {UP} or {DOWN} buttons to select "PDP OPTION"
 Then press the {ENTER} button to access it.


 "PANEL DISPLAY TIME" will be one of the items listed.


 To exit, press the {RETURN} button and/or turn the power off.


*NOTE: After exiting, all picture settings will be reset to
default values. So make sure to write down custom 
adjustments before accessing the Service Menu.*
​​​_* ===========================================================================*_​​​​​
 While the TV is in standby mode:
 Press the {MUTE}, {1}, {8}, {2} & {POWER} buttons.


 The TV will turn on with the Service Menu displayed.


 Use the {UP} or {DOWN} buttons to select "OPTION BYTE"
 Then press the {ENTER} button to access it.


 "PANEL DISPLAY TIME" will be one of the items listed.


 To exit, press the {RETURN} button and/or turn the power off.


*NOTE: After exiting, all picture settings will be reset to
default values. So make sure to write down custom 
adjustments before accessing the Service Menu.*
​​​​​​Yamaha
*Plasmas*​
​​​​*PDM-1 - 50" Plasma Display*​*( Rebadged Panasonic PHD5 Series )*​​​
 Press and hold the {VOL *-*} button *ON THE PLASMA DISPLAY*.


 Then press the {STATUS} button 3 times on the remote.
(Status button is the one below Power button}


 The Service Menu (CAT) will be displayed.
(CAT = Computer Aided Test Menu)


 Using the cursors keys on the remote, select "SD Mode".
 And press the Action key {} to access it.

On the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) parameter:

*WT =* How many times the unit was powered on
*PT =* The cumulative time in hours


 To exit the SD Mode, press the {R} button.
 To exit the CAT menu, press the {STATUS} button.
 To completely exit the Service Menu, turn the power off.
​​​​​​​


----------



## mechman

Thanks for the info BruZZi! :T


----------



## BruZZi

mechman said:


> Thanks for the info BruZZi! :T



You're Welcome. 

I still have to add some info.

.


----------



## lcaillo

Nice job.


----------



## So MD TopGun

Do you have a web site to verify serial numbers of Pioneer 600m


----------



## lcaillo

No, I do not. What are you trying to verify?


----------



## So MD TopGun

Want to make sure this Pioneer KRP 600m I got today is not a fake-- heard there were some out there- did not buy it from pioneer authorized dealer


----------



## lcaillo

A fake? I have never heard of fake PDPs.


----------



## So MD TopGun

that's good news-- Now I got to get a hold of Turbe to order my patch- feel more relaxed now-thanks


----------



## lcaillo

You might have warranty coverage issues if you bought it from an unauthorized dealer, but I doubt it unless the set was previously sold, a refurb, or something else fishy. These are questions for your dealer and Pioneer, however.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Bruzzi-

Consider adding KuroReader to the Pioneer listing.

Kal


----------



## DonnieV

Great post, thanks


----------



## needspeed52

THANK YOU so much for the info, you guys and the Shack are the BEST.
Sincerely, Jeffrey Nordi


----------



## needspeed52

needspeed52 said:


> THANK YOU so much for the info, you guys and the Shack are the BEST.
> Sincerely, Jeffrey Nordi



Sorry, but I don't see my TV mentioned, Panasonic TH-50PZ77, I tried some of the other models with no results, my remote does not have info button. Thanks .
Jeff


----------



## Vader

Bruzzi,

Really dumb question, but I am now paranoid after taking out a second mortgage on my new TC-P65V10 Panny. In your instructions, you say to hold down the {VOL -} key on the plasma (along with the info key on the remote) to invoke the service menu. Lastly, you have a warning NOT to touch the {VOL +/-} keys at all (what your instructions said to do in the fist place). What am I missing?:huh::help:


----------



## BrianAbington

how about for a
Insignia NS-42P650A11


----------



## Duuk

To check the hours used on your Philips TV you have to go in the service menu. To enter service-menu type:
062596_ 

Be careful NOT to change anything in the service-menu. Entering service menu would void the warranty, but I was glad I checked my new 37PFL9604 anyway: it already had 3400 hours on it 
Of-course I had it replaced by a new one, but if I hadn't checked it..._


----------



## BruZZi

Thread updated with current Panasonic Plasmas. I still need to add info.


----------



## BruZZi

Since I can't edit this thread anymore, can a moderator please update the first post with latest info which includes the new 2011 Panasonic Plasmas ???

TIA


----------



## mechman

BruZZi said:


> Since I can't edit this thread anymore, can a moderator please update the first post with latest info which includes the new 2011 Panasonic Plasmas ???
> 
> TIA


I can't recall off the top of my head what the time frame is for editing a post, but I do know that they are shut off at a certain point. :scratch: You can either pm it to me or post it here and I'll edit it in for you. :T


----------



## BruZZi

mechman said:


> I can't recall off the top of my head what the time frame is for editing a post, but I do know that they are shut off at a certain point. :scratch: You can either pm it to me or post it here and I'll edit it in for you. :T


Few months (maybe three or four).

I'll post the info here. Thanks. 

.


----------



## mechman

Updated the first post. I left the Yamaha info in there. Did you want me to get rid of it?


----------



## BruZZi

mechman said:


> Updated the first post. I left the Yamaha info in there. Did you want me to get rid of it?


The reason I removed it was because the thread was a bit too long. But I made it shorter after doing a few changes. So you can keep the Yamaha info.

Thanks Again. 

.


----------



## mechman

Thanks for putting this info together! :T


----------



## tims

Hi all

I am getting my first plasma, a Samsung 51D550 and want to check hours used; If I access the service menu on my Samsung would this invalidate my warranty?

Thanks


----------



## mechman

tims said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am getting my first plasma, a Samsung 51D550 and want to check hours used; If I access the service menu on my Samsung would this invalidate my warranty?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## midnite cowboy

How does one check the hours on the new Panasonic 65vt50? Thanks in advance....Joe


----------



## AMGPilot

Great information! Thank you


----------



## needspeed52

Hello,
While we're at it, can anyone tell me how to check the hours viewed on the Panny ST60 series plasmas, particularly the 65". I'm getting the TV delivered today from Cleveland Plasma, I did some research and found CP to be a very reputable Authorized Panasonic dealer, but I am just skeptical by nature and would like to know the hours on this particular TV. If no one knows, could you post a link to where I might find out. Thanks a lot.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Excellent post. However, it would be helpful to know what we can take away from knowing how many hours are on the plasma. For instance, 

* How many serviceable hours can we expect from a plasma? 
* At what point does it start going “downhill and doesn’t look good anymore?”
* If you were shopping for a used one, at what number of hours would it be a deal breaker?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## needspeed52

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Excellent post. However, it would be helpful to know what we can take away from knowing how many hours are on the plasma. For instance,
> 
> * How many serviceable hours can we expect from a plasma?
> * At what point does it start going “downhill and doesn’t look good anymore?”
> * If you were shopping for a used one, at what number of hours would it be a deal breaker?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne, I did find out there were only 5 hours on my new Panny Plasma, I have another 50" plasma in the bedroom that is still going strong after 7 years, the picture I believe is as good as when it was new. The life span on the older plasmas was 60,000 hours, the new models are up to 100,000, this is on the actual panel itself, other components are not guaranteed to last, power supply is usually the first to go. Your statements above are very relevant when shopping for a new or used TV, The good thing with plasma TVs is that they seem to get better with age, just like us.lddude:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## jmwillig

Anyone know how to check the viewing hours for a 2010 Panasonic TH-85PF12U?

Couldn't find it in this thread

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## the_rookie

Anybody have any hours listed now days?

My Panasonic is running 15,000, with around 8000 on/off operations.

A little less than I expected...alot actually...

I expected closer to 30k cuz of it stays on alot. But i recently turned on the feature to auto-shut off after like 3hrs. No-signal shut off, and No Action shut off. So if i go to bed, and forget to turn it off, it will shut off if i sleep.


----------



## needspeed52

My Panny 50" PZ77U is still running and haven't had one service issue yet, the picture quality is outstanding to this day. I have to look for the directions to check the hours and turn offs/ons. I put two 200mm fans on the back to draw the heat away from the back panel, I think that helped it to survive this long. I'm glad you brought this up as I will check it tonight.


----------



## the_rookie

Idk if mine needs more fans, lemme count...

4x 90mm fans on top, and those are just visible. Might have more inside the panel.

It looks good. I just turned off some dumb features I had on xbox, since its a 2009 model i dont think it had full rgb yet, so on the one i set it back to limited blacks, and set it to regular color depth. Its probably not a higher bit depth, so probably helps blacka and colors be more accurate with it normal.


----------

